# Muscle tone question



## fishywishy (Oct 19, 2010)

A strange question - for those of you have had both boys and girls - did their muscle tone differ in baby/toddler hood. For example, was the girl's tone softer than the boy's?


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

In the case of my kids, no, they were different people, but not noticeably different in that respect.


----------

